# Ancient French Abomination - Amiot 143!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Just in time for American Thanksgiving, we have many things to be thankful for and they’re all related to a turkey! 

Of course, I’m talking not about that most sleep-inducing of oven-roasted fowl, but something large, semi-flight capable and definitely more than a little foul. I speak, perhaps unexpectedly, of the Heller 1/72 Amiot 143!

I came across this kit a few years ago, and my excitement was only equalled by my revulsion. I knew of the plane, and to see its horrors manifested in such unforgivingly mediocre plastic was the culmination of a dream of sorts. Well, a fever dream, maybe, but still… 

So, what do you have to be thankful for? Well, you have a few things: 1.) They don’t make them like this anymore, either in plastic or real life. 2.) Only Heller would make a kit of this, and it’s largely forgotten. 3.) Everyone needs a laugh, and this plane and kit have to be worth that. 

You can also be thankful that you can now experience the beast vicariously, just by clicking the link below, and you don’t have to waste money or room buying one yourself. Unless, like me, you’re just a sucker for punishment. >

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/heller-1-72-amiot-143-oob/*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol: That is a GREAT post! :lol:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

John P said:


> :lol: That is a GREAT post! :lol:


Oh, you meant my review!

I thought you meant the Amiot itself, since it looks a lot like a flying mailbox! 

Seriously, though... thank you fans, thank you. It's a horrible kit of a horrible plane. I can't just leave stuff like that alone!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit is not so bad. To be fair, it came out 50 years ago, in the mid 1960s. It's one of the older Buzzco/Heller kits. So, quality for the time is really not too bad. Back then it would have been a fairly complex kit. The main drawback is the lack of interior, given the number of windows. As to why Heller made a kit of it, the Amiot is a well known French bomber. So, to Heller, kitting it is about like Revell doing a Mitchell or Airfix doing the Wellington. The Amiot was one of the French bomber mainstays at the time.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good review. I like the design of the between war planes, especially the multitude of seaplanes. This would fit right in.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> :lol: That is a GREAT post! :lol:


plus one


----------



## superbird II (Sep 10, 2016)

As I have aged, i have gravitated towards the between the wars aircraft. I purchased this kit off of ebay to go with the Potez 540 (also by Heller) that I have. Love the review.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

superbird II said:


> As I have aged, i have gravitated towards the between the wars aircraft. I purchased this kit off of ebay to go with the Potez 540 (also by Heller) that I have. Love the review.


Does "HELLER" have a website listing Their products ???...
I've gotten 3 of there 1/43 "OLDTIME" (post WWI & B4 WWII..) European Cars... had good time converting them into slot cars...>

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great review!

This plane would make a great diorama piece if you added Dick Dastardly and Muttly figures...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> ...This plane would make a great diorama piece if you added Dick Dastardly and Muttly figures...


Funny you should mention that. I'd never heard of the Amiot 143 before reading this thread, and when I saw the photo of the box in the first post I thought it was a design from an anime movie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yeah Heller has a web site. They are an older French outfit, so their site is French. They went backrupt a few years ago, and took down Airfix and Humbrol, whom they were partnered with as Heller/Humbrol/Airfix. Heller has had some financial issues again in the last year and I think filed for protection again from their creditors. Most of the Heller kits date back to the early 70s through the early 80s, with a few going back to the mid 60s. Most of their kits are not very good by modern standards, either and are pretty ill fitting and with poor decals and instructions. https://www.heller.fr/en/


----------

